# PLEASE Help Pidge-A-Roo found but not caught



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Found 1 1/2 miles up the road by some really nice GA people;
Pidge is acting like a feral--how do we work with him--he will not come down
to people to feed, and doesn't respond to us, but feels safe at the home
where he was found. We brought his loft to him by placing it on the deck, but he will not go into it.
Please review my other post about the fact that he sits
on roof-tops at night and faces with his tail over the edge such that he is easy prey to owls--how can we keep owls from coming around at night?--he looks so vulnerable.
At least during the day, he can see the hawks. What do owls not like that will not scare Pidge? We have come so far--help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you net him after dark?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You could make a trap for him something along the lines of the examples
in this link:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Other than getting him through trapping him, you would, as Charis mentioned,
need to go to him after dark, climb up there and net him, grab him or throw 
something over him and carry him back down.

Good luck, hope all works out for you w/this bird.

fp


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Brilliant news that you've found him. 

So close yet so far huh?

Good luck with catching him. I've caught several with the method fp has given you. Practise dropping the box several times before you attempt to lure him into it because, if you try and fail to get him, he'll become wary of going under the box.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

*Good luck*

Tell those people to stop feeding him. When he is hungry enough, he will definitely enter in his loft or in the trap. Put the trap on the exact spot where he comes to eat now.
I would not advice you to try to catch him in the dark. If you fail, he might be gone forever.
I did it many times (with hungry or debilitated ferals or racers who landed on top of my "pigeon-house but refused to come inside). Succes rate (and I am VERY QUICK!!! I do this for 15 years now) 70%, the others were lost or gone.
So I quit this method, stop putting food for the wild birds for a few days, and wait for them to get hungry enough to come inside....and they do, without exception.
I wish you luck with catching Pidge-aroo, I sometimes wake up at night and think about him. I could not imagine my TOTO (pet pigeon) outside with the predators (we don't have so many here in Belgium as in the USA) I think I would go crazy for fear and sadness. I keep praying and hoping you will guide him back to safety.
Myriam, pigeon rescue center Lapalomatriste, Belgium


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

We didn't make the drop trap; we made the one with the trap door. I will try to have us setup a drop one as well--and will use it when I come and go.
Can you put something in some logical steps that I can process, I haven't slept in a week--lost 4 lbs from staking out a few homes and trying to maintain basics a home! If someone would be ever so kind as to list steps on how to catch a pigeon and the pros/cons...I would appreciate it. I know that you have done some of that here--I am so tired that I can't parse it! All the roof climbing yesterday was exhausting.


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

I wrote in another post about metal roof verse metal latter and problems with noise related to getting him...not to mention the sloping terrain in the back of the house. Not making any noise on a metal roof is impossible, and it would not be safe walk in ones socks. I knew this the moment that we saw where he was. I wish that I had one of you guys to help! If the traps don't work, and he doesn't go into his loft to feed--about the only other choice that we have is to have them gain trust and then grab him. There are just too many dogs around from him to ever come down to feed as many pigeons do...and the people's home that he has chosen, well, they have been ever so nice, but not sure that they want to alter their lifestyle--and it is really hard asking them to do it. If I had a list of things from you guys besides, ptrap (no lighting, feeding him at the same time every day, putting food in loft while it is being monitored etc.), it would help. I am not thinking too clearly--haven't slept. Afraid that evently a hawk or owl is going to get him. They have told me that I am welcome anytime. Therefore, I know that I can sit and win his trust...I guess that I should get a tent! And go home for baths. And just keep praying that God will continue to not let him become prey or scared away by it until he feels trust again...this may take awhile. I'm going to be very thin by then!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

MY heart aches for you and in the situation, I would be frantic too. I really hope the opportunity presents itself for you to nab him. Watch and wait, listen to your inner voice and you will know when you can make your move. 
I admire your tenacity. You are doing every thing you can.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

SusanAmI said:


> I'm going to be very thin by then!


Well, after this awful escapade is over, you can market a new diet book  

I know it's no laughing matter but I had to smile at your last comment.

I'm going to PM you some additional info as I prefer that Google does not pick up this info. Here we love our pigeons, but elsewhere, not necessarily so.


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey, humor helps one from becoming too tense about this situation! It is appreciated. Have moments of disheartment bascially because of predators--and then moments of great belief that if we keep after it, we can succeed at it. For a few weeks, have a partner--after that..., and they are into the net idea--we got a swing net or casting net--would be ok to use it? The weights on the net are of a concern. Input. Will show mist net info to partner--hope that the bird stays around while one ships...gotta get the partner to by into its purchase etc.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that you are successful in capturing your bird very soon. I can imagine how stressing and worrisome this is for you.


----------

